# recherche ipod nano 3G



## sally-00 (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

je cherche à acheter un ipod nano de la 3eme génération avec 8Gb neuf...hahaha je me marre étant donné que je sais qu'il est quasiment impossible d'en trouver un neuf dans un magasin...ou les seuls magasins vendant des ipod vers chez moi en tout cas (et oui, les touch, nouveaux nano et shuffle sont dans la place  :hein 

Quelqu'un a t-il une proposition à me faire ?  un bon site ? 

Merci d'avance =)


----------



## Pooki (30 Septembre 2009)

Ouais, faire un tour dans les annonces, voir s'il y a quelqu'un qui vend ce genre de produit en neuf.


----------



## sally-00 (1 Octobre 2009)

oui...j'y suis déja allée, il y en a deux...d'occasion.

c'est vraiment important, je me suis fait voler mon ancien, j'ai les boules


----------



## benoit87410 (22 Octobre 2009)

bonjour,
moi je vends moi je vends mon Ipod nano,il est vert en etat impecable,je le vends car avec l'iphone je ne m'en sert plus...le prix est de 79e
benoit


----------



## Carotte007 (13 Avril 2014)

Bonjour benoit87410, 

Je suppose que 6ans après, l'Ipod Nano 3g vert n'est plus disponible ? 

Merci

Carotte007


----------

